# who has the most expensive collection..



## 2000xlt (May 3, 2006)

who has the most expensive collection of light emitting devices


----------



## dragoman (May 3, 2006)

Know its not me.....we dragons hoard our money 

dragoman


----------



## greenLED (May 3, 2006)

possibly The_LED_Museum, although FrenchyLED is up there too.


----------



## LumenHound (May 3, 2006)

I think that would have to go Led Museum. Craig's collection is so vast in the sheer number of flashlights, lasers, and bare leds that it must be the most expensive (and the most space consuming) collection of light emitting devices around.


----------



## xdanx (May 4, 2006)

Size 15's has like 100 surefires!


----------



## JimH (May 4, 2006)

Andreas - no contest.


----------



## CroMAGnet (May 4, 2006)

JimH said:


> Andreas - no contest.


Haven't seen him post since our last big get-together. How 'bout you Jim? I should give him a call.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 4, 2006)

Paul Kim :nana:


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2006)

Duplicate thread, please follow it here.


----------

